# Officer Doug Scott Russell - CHP



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Officer Doug Scott Russell 
*California Highway Patrol*
*California*
End of Watch: Tuesday, July 31, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* 11619
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, July 31, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Automobile
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Officer Doug Russell was struck and killed while deploying a spike strip to stop a vehicle involved in a pursuit.

The pursuit began after Rancho Cordova police were dispatched at 12:23 pm on a welfare check on a person in a brown, four-door sedan parked on Horn Road in Rancho Cordova. As officers approached, the driver sped off, tossing items out of his vehicle. A police pursuit ensued, going onto eastbound Highway 50.

Officer Russell was deploying the spike strip when the car swerved and hit him. He was airlifted to University of California Davis Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

After striking the officer, the vehicle continued until officers were able to spin the car and stop it on Missouri Flat Road. The driver was taken into custody and transported to Sutter Roseville Medical Center.

The 22-year veteran of the California Highway Patrol officer worked out of the Placerville office. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

http://odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18965


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

rest in peace officer.


----------

